# Help with my dog



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I have an almost 10 year old boxer mix. Lately he has lost some weight. His ribs are showing and his spine sticks out. He looks emaciated almost. I feed him a good quality dog food (the stuff is $30 for a 40lb bag) and feed him twice a dayper his weight. He sleeps most of the day and only goes out to do his business. He has always been that way. His appetite is good and he always finishes his meal. No changes in behavior and is in good health. He has always been a thinner dog but he just looks bad to me. He is due for shots soon but I thought I would ask for tips on getting some weight on him until I take him in.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would probably take him to the vet and get bloodwork done....


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

yeah you are right. I need to go and pickup heart worm prevention anyway. Calling right now


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

I would have a senior profile done on him. Have his thyroid checked as well, many times that causes the problems you are seeing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lollipop (Aug 13, 2010)

As the other people have suggested, definitely have a blood panel done on him. You'd be amazed at how much can show up on one - and it will help narrow down the possibilities. Another thing would be to bring a stool sample in to rule out intestinal parasites. Good luck!


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys we are going in on Friday


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

Oh another boxer owner 

I agree, and am glad you went to the vet. Our old male also went downhill, but he was 12, and we didn't catch it in time.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Definitely get to vet*

A dog that gets thin while eating as much as usual and acting lethargic can also be diabetic. This can be treated but the sooner you know the more options you may have


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

I think part of it may be he needs to be switched to senior food but we will see Friday what the vet says. Oh and he isn't recently lazy...he has always been lazy lol.


----------

